# Shipping to Cyprus from UK



## kittylondon (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi

The time for making the move to Cyprus is getting closer and closer and I was wondering if anyone has any recommendations for affordable shipping companies to Cyprus. I don't mind packing myself, even sharing a container but the costs of companies found on google so far are astronomical. Any actual names or referrals would be very much appreciated as everything is adding up.

Also just wondering if there are any additional costs to pay I have read about paying taxes on bringing in expensive goods, such as tvs, is this legal and is there a general list of items they tend to charge on?

Am also wondering if it is worth buying nursery and baby equipment from the UK or if the prices in Cyprus are generally reasonable for these as well?

I also know that there is a topic on importing a car, but my husband and I have left it too late to buy one to count in the six month rule, is the additional 'illegal' tax they charge on bringing a car in quite small as my husband seems to think (a few hundred pounds only) or is it quite high so as to make it not worth buying the car in the UK?

Thank you all for your help and assistance

xxlane:


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

kittylondon said:


> Hi
> 
> The time for making the move to Cyprus is getting closer and closer and I was wondering if anyone has any recommendations for affordable shipping companies to Cyprus. I don't mind packing myself, even sharing a container but the costs of companies found on google so far are astronomical. Any actual names or referrals would be very much appreciated as everything is adding up.
> 
> ...


Hi, we are moving on 4th March, we have had numerous prices on shipping but the cheapest so far is from cyprus removals - international import, international export, car import and export, custom clearance, storage - Britmovers Limited, tele: 0844 25 60001, they quoted me £3000 for a 40ft container including car, or £1700 for a 20ft container.
Re the car situation the import duty is based on age of car, engine size and CO2 rating, excel spreadsheet for working this out, www.mof.gov.cy/mof/customs/Customs.nsf/All/56C4D9A3AB5A5B0AC2257488003A6B03?OpenDocument, good guide is a 1.6 petrol car with co2 no more than 200 should cost no more than £300.

Should pay no tax for bringing items in providing they are for personal use, if you intend selling them may well be different.

Good luck and if I can help any more let me know.

Steve


----------



## SStevo (Mar 16, 2010)

kittylondon said:


> Hi
> 
> The time for making the move to Cyprus is getting closer and closer and I was wondering if anyone has any recommendations for affordable shipping companies to Cyprus. I don't mind packing myself, even sharing a container but the costs of companies found on google so far are astronomical. Any actual names or referrals would be very much appreciated as everything is adding up.
> 
> ...



Hi, please be aware that the excise duty you may have to pay on a car is expensive, If you are not able to get relief from Excise duty.
I was quoted $4,200 for my Mazda MX5 by one of the custom companies here in Cyprus when I queried how much it would cost me if I had to pay the duty and my husband was quoted $4,500 for a Nissan freelander.
Luckly we have just today received our documents to say we have been granted the relief from excise duty and therefore do not have to pay. You need to provide documents proving you have owned the car for 6 months prior to bringing it into the country, which include insurance documents, and proof of purchase etc, so I would be very careful if you have not owned the car for 6 months I think it will work out very expensive for you.

Hope this helps, good luck with the move.


----------

